# Regret a breakup. Advice?



## Orioles21 (Nov 11, 2011)

So, the past few weeks my girlfriend, well now ex, haven't talked or hanged out much. We used to talk everyday all day and always go out and do things. However, we both go to college full-time (separate colleges but within 20 minutes) plus she works so I know she's busy. I don't know why but I kind of got lonely and had a really bad day a few days ago and felt like I couldn't talk to her about it. I regrettably sent a text saying " I having something to say, I think I'd like to break up blah blah blah". As soon as I sent the text I regretted it. She text me back saying she felt I been feeling this way, but she didn't know how to bring it up, and if were meant to be together we will again or something like that. 

Yesterday, I text her asking if we could meet for dinner later because I wanted to talk. She said what do I want to talk about, I broke up with her. I replied I think I made a mistake. Where she went on to say that she has to do her now and we can talk whenever/if she is ready. 

I don't know what to do now. After breaking up, I realize that I actually fallen in love with her, even though I've never been able to tell her. Should I just let her do her as she says and give her space and maybe she will talk to me in a few weeks, or god-forbid months and then try to get back with her? Or should I keep trying to hit her up, which comes off as annoying and needy to me? I'm actually heart broken, I don't want to mess up this step and lose her for god.


----------



## 2yearsince (Sep 20, 2011)

I say put your heart out there and leave it in her lap. Be honest, tell her you were confused and made a rash decision. You care for her but know you hurt her. If she can find it in her you would like another chance. Then give her space, but I would ask her for answer either way or you will be wondering. That is me, I just cant live with unknowns so you might be able to leave the last part out.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Though I do agree with 2years, and there's a good chance that she is in love with you, but now feels she has to "fight" you-but I fully understand your ex's behavior-as I'm a bit of a bridge burner.

Just give it time, like the old saying: "If you love someone, set them free..."


----------



## Orioles21 (Nov 11, 2011)

F-102 said:


> Though I do agree with 2years, and there's a good chance that she is in love with you, but now feels she has to "fight" you-but I fully understand your ex's behavior-as I'm a bit of a bridge burner.
> 
> Just give it time, like the old saying: "If you love someone, set them free..."


Thanks, I agree in some ways with the both of you. What if I give her a few weeks to process everything and 'do her' and then maybe send her a lengthy email explaining everything. It will be tough not talk to her that long, but maybe that will be my best option.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

No emails. Spend a few weeks living as a single person. Just spend some time with you. Then, if you still want the same thing, call her up. Go for a walk and tell her face to face. Emails are for "nice guys".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2yearsince (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah I will tell you that if you are not confident in yourself, no one else will be. Get yourself together and show her that. Letting go is hard but I really believe if it is real love it will not be gone in a few weeks. If it is then it wasnt what you thought (at least in terms of how she felt.)


----------

